# Ike van het Basjes Huis, 2.5 yrs old



## Jason L

Here's Ikie at 2.5 years old. The plan is to do his breed survey in April so we've been hard at work teaching him how to be stack. And by "we" I mean Falon ...  All critiques and comments welcome.

Stack


















Front









Candid









Movement









Falon _patiently_ trying to stack Ike









Ikie loves his mom ...









"You think I am going to win the Sieger, Mom?"


----------



## gagsd

Wow!


----------



## GatorDog

Stunning :wub:


----------



## Smithie86

Looks really good. Get him to stack and stay for when the judge is doing the koer. Johannes likes that.

Race you in the AD..... I will have Miss Mia......


----------



## msvette2u

Very handsome!


----------



## lorihd

Gorgous!


----------



## Packen

I like Ike! He misses Dallas


----------



## istie

I loved the first shot best, even though it is not quite at the right angle.
He is a lovely dog


----------



## qbchottu

Gorgeous dog!!
All these WL posts are driving me nuts. I need a WL dog!!


----------



## Liesje

I'm laughing here b/c see Ike in person ALL the time but never realized how nicely he's put together b/c he NEVER holds still!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Dang Ike lookin so handsome!!! :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

He is a handsome dude! Great pictures!


----------



## cliffson1

Very very nice functional structure....bet that dog works as well as looks good....Bravo!!!


----------



## FG167

Smithie86 said:


> Looks really good. Get him to stack and stay for when the judge is doing the koer. Johannes likes that.


Once I get him stacked, he stays quite well. It's just getting him to stack in the first place...LOL



istie said:


> I loved the first shot best, even though it is not quite at the right angle.
> He is a lovely dog


I like the first shot better too. I think the angle compliments Ikie's structure better. 

It's hard to set this up. I have to mark a spot for Jason to stay with the camera, adjust the lens and focus to where I plan on putting Ikie. Then I have to keep Ikie in that area as best as I can. In this case, we moved about 4 feet to the right and that's why the angle is off. LOL



Liesje said:


> I'm laughing here b/c see Ike in person ALL the time but never realized how nicely he's put together b/c he NEVER holds still!


Yeah! No kidding! I spent the first 10 minutes trying to get him to settle down enough where I could put my hands on him without him 1. screaming 2. collapsing on the ground in ecstasy or 3. trying to jam his enormous head in my (small) pocket (where I had his ball "hiding") and then when I began to get frustrated 4. offering snappy obedience in hopes that was what I wanted LOL He is the sweetest, silliest dog.


----------



## holland

This will be the dumbest comment in the thread...but I love the two little brown markings over his eyes


----------



## PaddyD

holland said:


> This will be the dumbest comment in the thread...but I love the two little brown markings over his eyes


Not dumb, bet it looks cool when he does the eyebrow twitch.


----------



## lhczth

I can't believe how much he has matured since you guys first started coming out to train.


----------



## robk

Holy Moly what a nice looking dog!!!!


----------



## TankGrrl66

What a very handsome and well put together dog!

Stunning. An amazing an example of our breed.

I wish our show lines looked like that :wub:


----------



## PaddyD

What's not to likie about Ikie.


----------



## Anthony8858

I'm jumping on the bandwagon for this guy.

He's an all around, great looking dog.

Real nice.


----------



## Jason L

Ike says THANK YOU!


----------



## christinaekenn

yup, I still absolutely adore this dog. He is super in work ethic and structure.


----------



## Jason L

Now that we have done the show, I thought it would be interesting to come back and add in the judge's comments:

"He is very lively. Very good pigmentation. Dark eyes. Dark mask. He has a high wither, firm back. Croup is a little bit short. Upper arm could be a bit more slanted. Good rear angulation. Good chest proportion. Steps correctly coming and going. Shows good movement. Rating: Excellent."

For breed survey, the comments were pretty much along the same line.

"Large, medium strong. Very good pigment. Strong head. Very good expression. High wither. Firm and straight back. Croup is short and steep. Good chest proportions. Good angulation in front and very good angulation in rear. Steps straight in front and rear and demonstrates powerful gaits with good front reach and effective rear drive. Sure temperament. TSB pronounced. Does out. Special comment: Dog shows a lot of drive. Breeding recommendation: recommended to improve and stabilize working abilities especially in the TSB complex".


----------



## Ramage

I love this dog. Nice example of a working line IMO.


----------



## Pepper311

I am not one for knowing much about showing GSD but there are some GSD I see and I think OWCH that back end looks bad. This dog looks great all over. Very nice dog.


----------



## zevy

He is so striking!!! :crazy::shocked:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Jason that's great news!! BTW where is my "I Like Ike" button?? I think Ike misses Dallas and wants to visit. Any plans in the near future to visit?? Better bring lil' bro along too.


----------



## lhczth

There is going to be a little sister in the club too come the end of May.


----------

